# Game #34 (1/9): Indiana Pacers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Indiana Pacers (18-13) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-16)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Monday, January 9th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSN West NBATV

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Johnson S. Jackson D. Granger J. O'Neal A. Croshere 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Indiana Pacers





























Jeff Foster
David Harrison
Sarunas Jasikevicius
Fred Jones

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pacers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 33.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 21.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Anthony Johnson 3.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Stephen Jackson 1.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .532</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jeff Foster .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal .429</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Austin Croshere .936</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-14</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>17-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>13-19</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>26-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-11</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Utah Jazz</td><td>17-17</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>25-9</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>21-11</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-14</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>17-16</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>17-18</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>15-16</td><td>9.5</td></table>

Welcome to the NBA, Sarunas
By Mark Montieth
[email protected]










SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- This isn't what Sarunas Jasikevicius thought he was signing up for.

Inconsistent play, the distraction of Ron Artest's sudden trade demand, an offense that features more one-on-one isolations than true team play have all disappointed the European legend, who crossed an ocean to chase his dream of playing in the NBA when he signed with the Indiana Pacers during the summer.

Thirty games into his season, the 29-year-old rookie has no regrets. The NBA was something he had dreamed of experiencing since he was a boy. As so often happens, however, reality hasn't lived up to the dream.

"I'm enjoying it, I really am," said Jasikevicius, whose next NBA chapter comes tonight in Sacramento, where the Pacers play the Kings. "But this is a players' league. In Europe, we played differently. We might not be so good individually, but we played more as a team.
"That's been very frustrating."

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "We were sending guys at [Kobe], we were double-teaming him, guys had hands there. It wasn’t like he was getting uncontested shots. On top of that, Cook must have touched him also because he also had some people in his face and he knocked down some big shots. A couple possessions where we did get them to miss, we didn’t claim those boards--they got extra possessions that cost us. Bottom line, we probably needed only one more of those to get a victory."_
 - 1/7: Mike Dunleavy on Lakers

*Did you know?*
Since December 18th, Brian Cook is shooting:
69% (35/51) from the field
67% (4/6) from 3PT range &
79% (11/14) from the line. 

Pacers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> *Did you know?*
> Since December 18th, Brian Cook is shooting:
> 69% (35/51) from the field
> 67% (4/6) from 3PT range &
> 79% (11/14) from the line.


Cook is actually looking like a pretty good draft pick now.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

lakers should keep this winning streak going :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If Kwame can slow down Oneal as he does other Pf's in the league we should have this win, I would like to see Kobe stop shooting so damn much and Odom to start chucking up some shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good luck with the Odom stuff.. Dude never wants to shoot..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

If Jermaine is back, Foster will probably start instead of Croshere. Even if Jermaine isn't back, Croshere would be starting at PF and Foster or David Harrison will be starting at the C spot.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakers can win this, like someone mentioned above if Kwame can at least limit O'Neal, we'll win this one.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's what I would like to see; scrap the triangle for about 10 or 12 possessions and just run pick and pop with Kobe and Cook. The way he is shooting right now the Lakers would be remiss not to take advantage of his hot hand (hell, he's been a money shooter going on 15 months).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe is going for 32


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Kobe is going for 32



This coming from the same guy who guarenteed Kobe would not score 50? :laugh:


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Cook did a very good job this season :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is going to be a team game...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cook needs some D, He's too soft. He's a great spot up shooter and I would love to see the pick n pop with Cookie and Lamar.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea well unlike some.. Cook has tried to improve a different thing in his game each year.. He's never gonna be great at defense but if he can improve a little more on that he'll be pretty valuable off a bench.. He's tried to play defense.. He's done OK.. Nothin special but you cant deny he's the best shooter on the team, or one of the best..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

feed it to lamar


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think sarunas is gonna have a big game

but kobe will have a BIGGER game

lakers win


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> This coming from the same guy who guarenteed Kobe would not score 50? :laugh:


 
Unless this post was sarcasm, that was not what I said. I said that Kobe is going for 50, then *BH* falsely posted that I quoted Kobe will not. Look at the beginning of the Game 33 thread and then look at *BH*'s post


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Unless this post was sarcasm, that was not what I said. I said that Kobe is going for 50, then *BH* falsely posted that I quoted Kobe will not. Look at the beginning of the Game 33 thread and then look at *BH*'s post












:wink:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*A couple of things that the Lakers should be concern about.*

- O'neil can tear Kwame apart because he can score off the dribble other than just the post. Phil needs to get Kwame prepared for this.

- The Pacers have smart and experience guards so they may have a field day with our young(Sasha), trigger-happy(Wafer), and defensive gambling(Smush) guards.

- Our perimeter defense needs to be top notch because of Jamal, Jackson, and Jone's ability to shoot the three.

- Utilize Cook To The Fullest! Cook is on a hot streak and they should alway feed Cook if they can.

- Keep the ball moving and only force Kobe if he is hot.

If all of those precautions are accounted for then the Lakers will be alright. Will they win? I don't know.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jermaine doesn't like a lot of contact, so I think Kwame's going to be a load for him. I think this is an easy victory. Hopefully.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> Jermaine doesn't like a lot of contact, so I think Kwame's going to be a load for him. I think *this is an easy victory*. Hopefully.


youre being sarcastic right? :whoknows:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> *Jermaine doesn't like a lot of contact*,


That is true, but that means Jermaine will be taking jumps which he does very well and Kwame has proven (playing against Garnett and Brand) that he cannot handle muti-talented power forwards too well but we'll see.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now, The Pacers are slapping around the Kings. The three's are killing them. I mean the Kings are really getting their *** ****ed up!! 

Pacers 80 Kings 47

We better bring our *A *game Monday.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Man, Why can't we have the fans that the Kings have?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How do you know the Pacers wont be tired?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Because theyll be resting their starters during the whole fourth quarter.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> How do you know the Pacers wont be tired?


could be possible.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

atless ron artest isnt going play


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe should go for 40 for sure


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Pacers 103 Kings...........68


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

dannyM said:


> kobe should go for 40 for sure


40 or more


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal isn't a terribly efficient scorer when he's just shooting mid-range jumpers; most players aren't unless you're Dirk Nowitzki. If Kwame can body him and stay with him (he has proven he can with the likes of KG), I'm fine with Jermaine taking jumpers. Keep him below his averages, move the ball around, feed off the home crowd and all that crap, and I don't see how the Lakers can lose this one, especially considering it's the back-end of a back-to-back for them.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

granger on kobe?

interesting..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> Jermaine O'Neal isn't a terribly efficient scorer when he's just shooting mid-range jumpers; most players aren't unless you're Dirk Nowitzki. If Kwame can body him and stay with him (he has proven he can with the likes of KG), I'm fine with Jermaine taking jumpers. Keep him below his averages, move the ball around, feed off the home crowd and all that crap, and I don't see how the Lakers can lose this one, especially considering it's the back-end of a back-to-back for them.


If their perimeter rotating defense is off, then they_ will_ lose......unless Kobe goes wild again.:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> If their perimeter rotating defense is off, then they_ will_ lose......unless Kobe goes wild again.:biggrin:


 You are dead on, unlike last game when you wrongly predicted Kobe's scoring total. Our defensive rotations have to be perfect. The only time Kwame is a good defender is when he's down low. I'm afraid Jermaine can eat his lunch. If he blows by Kwame on the drive, there is no doubt Mihm will get in foul trouble trying to help out. Kobe will be ready defensively. Lamar...well...we never know what we're going to get from Lamar. When Smush is focused, he is a solid defender, so PLEASE concentrate. This game worries me, but it is certainly winnable. I think we will close the first quarter with the lead. Whether or not our second unit shows up will dictate the outcome of the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sarunas is a really good offensive player, but terrible defensively. Smush can have a huge game I think. As far as threats on their team, Stephen Jackson and Danny Granger are a couple of studs, and obviously O'Neal.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ and ron artest


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Tinsley might not play


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

dannyM said:


> ^ and ron artest


He's on the inactive list. 

We really should be able to win this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kobes going to have a big night.


They're the Pacers, you're not gonna get to many good looks.

I expect Kobe to score 40-50 tonight. That'll just give them a decent chance.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Kobes going to have a big night.
> 
> 
> They're the Pacers, you're not gonna get to many good looks.
> ...


Dont those statements contradict themselves?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> Dont those statements contradict themselves?




I said Kobes going to score alot because the Pacers are going to stick their man.

Kobes the only one who can create his own shot.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think Kobe is going to play very passive tonight but some how sneak in 32 points. Cook is going to have a decent night (18 points) and Kwame is going to score a bit more since I believe he will be taking more jumpers rather than creating something inside (10 points 6 rebounds) Everybody else is a complete tossup and they will decide wether or not we win the game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> I think Kobe is going to play very passive tonight but some how sneak in 32 points. Cook is going to have a decent night (18 points) and Kwame is going to score a bit more since I believe he will be taking more jumpers rather than creating something inside (10 points 6 rebounds) Everybody else is a complete tossup and they will decide wether or not we win the game.



Ditto , I had seen many Wizards game the last couple of years and had seen Kwame has a lil jump shot, Wow if he can maximize that and gets his double double as he did last game then we'd be in good shape.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant wait to hear the Cook sucks stuff again.. when he scores 3 pts or so..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ You won't hear that unless he goes 2-10 or only takes 3 shots. If he gets 10-15 shots off the bench, as the primary 6th man, he should be fine.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakers down 6. 14-8. 5:45 left in the first.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone watching this game? I'm at a friend's with no NBA ticket. Looking at the box score, I see that Kobe and Smush have taken a combined 9 three pointers with time still left in the first. Why??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

looks like kobe is going for 40 today


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Anyone watching this game? I'm at a friend's with no NBA ticket. Looking at the box score, I see that Kobe and Smush have taken a combined 9 three pointers with time still left in the first. Why??


 Are you sure, the box score I'm looking at only shows us as shooting 3 3's.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers up 24-22 after Kobe goes off for 14..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers lead by 2 on 3pt from kobe.

LA 24- IND 22


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakers up 24-22 at the end of the first. Kobe with 14 points. Somebody else is gonna have to step up if we intend to win this game, I also expect Kobe to go through a slump at some point in the game which will be the most crucial time for us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cant wait to hear the Cook sucks stuff again.. when he scores 3 pts or so..


Douthit > Cook


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobes looking like hes gonna drop 40 on the Pacers. He had a sick dunk in the middle of the qtr. Breaking fools off the dribble all over the place. Lakers shooting something like 38 % and up by a few after one. Im still getting that feeling that Kobe is beginning another 40 pt streak....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame, having a nice start.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mihm with 3 fouls! :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sarunas Jasikevicius makes 3 FT's ghee odom


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Odom dunk baby!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what the hell was phil myers talking about?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

hahahahaha fred jones


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

LOL @ Fred Jones...give that man some ankle tape!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow that kobe move was sick..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Someone give Jones some ankle tape! :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That offensive foul on Kwame was total bull.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not a lot of scoring for the Lakers.. oh well :curse:

And yes the Kwame foul was bs..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Stupid replay.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bynum!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bynum gets away with travel.. :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Again!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

bynum makin his presence known on both ends.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wow...no transition d


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bynum gets burned all the way down the court by JO!

Bynum gets the and 1..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum!!! Bring us back!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! is that a Bynum siting!?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i dunno wut it is about bynum but i love that kid!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That does it.. Bynum should be in all games over Cook..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i wouldnt go that far lol, but if i were phil i would make sure he gets at least some minutes during the game. i know if it were me sitting the whole game makes you pretty intimidated when u finally get on.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im lookin at the kid and just amazed by his wingspan. Its almost like his knuckles are dragging on the floor!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

'Adda boy Andrew!!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All Bynum all the time.. BYNUM FOR ROOKIE OF THE YEAR.. HE SHOULD START THE 2ND HALF!!!

Halftime: Lakers 47 Pacers 45


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	16 	2-4 	0-0 	1-2 	4 	6 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	5 
Odom 	21 	3-9 	0-3 	1-1 	0 	5 	3 	1 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Mihm 	8 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	1 	0 	3 	2 
Parker 	14 	1-6 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Bryant 	21 	7-15 	1-4 	5-7 	1 	5 	3 	1 	1 	0 	1 	20 
George 	13 	0-2 	0-1 	2-2 	0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	1 	1 	2 
Vujacic 8 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Cook 	6 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Bynum 	4 	3-3 	0-0 	0-1 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Walton 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	112 	18-44 	2-10 	9-13 	7 	28 	11 	5 	4 	1 	13 	47 
Percentages: 	  .409 	.200 	.692
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> what the hell was phil myers talking about?


Cris, I'm pretty sure his name is Joel Myers...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

looks like i was right about kobe going for 40 today, lol


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar is showing some aggressiveness.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Andrew freaking Bynum!!! God this guy litterally gets better every game. It's so nice to see the Lakers finally getting some real young big man talent (though I still think Cook will develop his game more).


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think kobe is gonna finish with 31 points.... Devean George is gonna hit some big shots... and we gonna end up with the W


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Lamar is showing some aggressiveness.


Eh.. and I still havent felt he's made an impact


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum

4 mins and 11 seconds playing

6 points, 3 boards


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers lead by 2 at the half.

Bynum is our 3rd leading scorer!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame must of seen the mixtape i posted of him!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think Bynum gave Kwame some pointers at the half lol


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Chris with a huuuuuuuuge block! Oneal getting owned tonight!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame Poster by Harrison coming up soon


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

oh Lakers Stop that 3 point shooting parade..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damnit take Cook out and put in Andrew!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol at Kobe owning Stephen Jackson!


Stop shooting 3s!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> God damnit take Cook out and put in Andrew!


 Put them in together. Let Cookie open up some space for the big man.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Anybody else hear that loud scream when Kobe made the shot and got fouled?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He was doin his Howard Dean impression.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

oh this is going to be tight game. who ever makes last shot wins it all


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame with a big dunk! Sasha comes with the ast.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame! Going for another double double?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame! Going for another double double?



Yes sir, Kwame!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush need to put pressure defense.. 0 blocks and 0 steals so far


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That shot by Kwame at the end of the quater was ugly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is Kobe guarding Jackson? SJax has been on a tear lately, but looks to be doing nothing tonight...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Did i just see Phil actually give a compliment to one of his players? "Good job" -Phil 2 chris : o


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Put Kwame back in there!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

other than kobe looks like no one is playing seriously


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We got this one..Kobe will finish with 44 pts along with the win. :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Was about to say Kobe was clanking shots but that was nice.. And 1..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

40pts for number 8


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** gas that was ****ing awesome


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

that kobe shot is just his competiveness and will... he has really been taking too many shots this game... but i really am having a hard time blaming him... i have never seen some one draw so many doubles and tripples and hit the open teamamte just to come up unfufilled... its a joke... mihm in tha lane... odom for 3... sasha in the corner ... he should have had over 10 ast this game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another missed ft by Kobe.. lord..

Sweet charge by Kwame :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe layup.. DEFENSE!!!!!!

Wow.. Kwame gets blocking foul tryin to take charge on JO!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush sleeping cost us 2 points. kobe rescued with a layup


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm lane violation :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you Jermaine.. Misses all 3!

Lamar 3 

5 pt lead.. 1:20 left


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

JO CHoke!! LOL GO LAkers!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Odommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

holy molly Lamar odom with big clutch 3


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stephen Jackson airball.. Granger misses layup.. LO board.. 

Mihm backdoor.. blocked by JO..

Johnson missed 3.. Off Lamar..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JO miss.. Kobe gets fouled.. He's only 12/17 though.. 

23.8 left.. 5 pt lead


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

clunk...crap


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Clanks 1st.. Wow..

Makes 2nd.. 

91-85


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar fouls Granger shooting a 3.. 16.3 left.. 

STUPID LAMAR!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Odom just sealed it.. There is no way Pacers can pull this off. They simply dont have a guy named Kobe


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We should practice FTs more and more, even Kobe miss alots tonight


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

gets 2/3.. misses last.. Lamar board.. Oh god.. Lamar to the line..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lo makes both... whew..

6 pt lead with 15.4 left


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

kobe to the line


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh no.. Deep 3 for Indy..

Indy down 3.. 

Kobe to the line with 10 left..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

wow Sarunas made his 1st 3 pointer..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

one down...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

got em both


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe Kobe chants...

First.... GOOD!!! 

Second.. GOOD!!!

95-90 LAL!

9.6 left

(4 straight games with 45+ pts for Kobe  )


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

kobe- 4 straight with 45 plus points. wow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i hate games like this, they never end like the disneyland song


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i thought the Clipper game was one of the goofiest, whackiest, most confusing games I had ever seen...

after tonight....nevermind... what the **** was that

atleast we arewinning these ugly but gutty games


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

we need to just close this game out... 95-90 lakers with 9.3 left


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

first player since chamberlain to do the 4 straight 45 + points feat


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

glad I was wrong about kobe getting 40, he has 45, lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This was a..uhh...there was no way to describe this game. Well I was definitly off this night. I said Kobe will score 32


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

k that will do it... LO gets fouled, 3.8 left, Odom hits one, 96-90 lakers


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We win, Odom good job on rebound but we really really need to work out on FTs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 96 - Indiana 90


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	31 	4-7 	0-0 	1-2 	6 	9 	0 	2 	0 	0 	5 	9 
Odom 	41 	6-14 	1-5 	4-5 	0 	12 	3 	2 	0 	0 	4 	17 
Mihm 	20 	2-5 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	1 	2 	1 	5 	4 
Parker 	30 	2-8 	2-4 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	6 
Bryant 	45 	14-32 	2-6 	15-21 	1 	10 	5 	2 	1 	0 	4 	45 
George 	19 	1-3 	0-1 	2-2 	0 	3 	3 	1 	1 	3 	3 	4 
Walton 	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 
Vujacic 20 	1-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	4 	3 	2 	0 	0 	4 	3 
Cook 	15 	1-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Bynum 	4 	3-3 	0-0 	0-1 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Profit 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Medveden DNP - Coach's Decision
McKie 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Wafer 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Green 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	229 	34-80 	6-17 	22-31 	10 	53 	17 	11 	6 	4 	29 	96 
Percentages: 	 .425 	.353 	.710 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KObe!!! 1st player since Wilt to have 4 straight games of 45+ points.!

Get'em Mamba!! :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And we are now the 7th seed and climbing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> and climbing.


and Clippers falling :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How many games was Wilt's streak of 45+ points?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

we really dont need to keep winning games this way... Kobe's gonna tire eventually and we dont need to lose cuz he cant score... he could cruise at 35 and if the rest of the team could do their job then we could be dangerous... otherwise we will mess around .500 all year... the defense sure makes me happy though... 

on a side note: i want to see us beat the **** out of Portland... Kobe hopefully will score 18 pts and play about 20minutes


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh.. Kobe plays crazy and we are still mad about another win.. That's what I love.. Of course I want others to get going but this could be one crazy streak that Kobe could be about to go on..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dude but Lamar just needs to step up thats all. It seems that whenever he has a good game he doesnt think much of it and he just follows it up with a crap one. 

I guess Kobe wont yell at Lamar anymore about missing clutch 3's huh?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice night for Kwame, 9 pts and 9 rebounds. As well with Lamar 17, 12, and 3 he looked a lot more aggressive tonight. But the thing is, how come they didn't play Bynum more? he got 6 pt, 3 boards, on 3-3 shootings in only 4 minutes of play!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

bynum was a monster at the end of 1st half, they need to play that boy more, at least 10 to 15 min

I know Phil hates rookies, but bynum is a pretty good defender as well, do it phil, give him some min


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook should only be getting 2 minutes a game.. If his first shot goes in, keep him in.. If his first shot doesnt, sit his *** and dont play him. Bynum can bring more offense along with defense and then some..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cook should only be getting 2 minutes a game.. If his first shot goes in, keep him in.. If his first shot doesnt, sit his *** and dont play him. Bynum can bring more offense along with defense and then some..


 I disagree. Cook is not just a spot up shooter anymore. He really plays well within the offense, making nice passes and keeping the flow. He was made for the triangle. Every year, he has improved an aspect of his game. Now it's time for him to learn how to play some ****ing defense. :laugh:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> bynum was a monster at the end of 1st half, they need to play that boy more, at least 10 to 15 min
> 
> I know Phil hates rookies, but bynum is a pretty good defender as well, do it phil, give him some min


yea phil should take the time to develop Bynum cuz by the end of PJs term Bynum could be a serious weapon... and for a rookie (not to menton an 18 yr old one) he seems to play especially smart... he really was finding his spots and lookin for the ball...i like him


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

shobe42 said:


> i like him



Why don't you marry him? BLAHAHAHA.. okay, happy hour is over..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just saw a highlight on espn

kwame got posterized


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why don't you marry him? BLAHAHAHA.. okay, happy hour is over..


wow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Funniest thing of the night.. Kwame getting posterized..


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Funniest thing of the night.. Kwame getting posterized..


That was actually Mihm and Kobe's fault. They botched the pick and roll defense (which was happening a lot tonight), and Harrison got a free drive to the hoop. Poor Kwame.

I was at the game, and all the free-throws partly took the crowd out of the game, until the 4th quarter. And because we chanted "MVP" for Kobe and he missed his free throw, we killed the "Kobe" chants during his next FTAs. And hey, he made them. 

Kobe and Jermaine were so far above their teammates in this game, it was ridiculous. Since I was watching only from a Laker fan standpoint, I didn't notice any of the roleplayers stepping up too much for the Pacer's besides maybe Sarunas. As for the Lakers, Kwame and Bynum in his brief time were the only ones who were doing impressive things (although Kwame's was more off the ball stuff, like good D on JO throughout). 

There were lots of times when Kobe had 2-3 guys WIDE open and would take a poor shot. Yet he still could've easily had 10 assists had his teammates made their shots. It's good that Kobe controls the ball this much, as that's when we're at our best. It could've been a problem that he wasn't passing to the open guys, but the way they were shooting tonight, it was for the best. A slow, long game, but still always great to see the Lakers play live, especially a win. Hopefully we can ride the momentum and beat the Blazer's as there's some tough games afterwards.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

> Bryant scored 45 points on Dec. 28 against Memphis, 48 last Friday night against Philadelphia, and 50 on Saturday night against the Clippers.


And now 45 against the Pacers. 

Kobe=God?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I really like the way the Lakers have been playing.

I'd be happy with Kwame even if he is a career 10/9 guy. The important thing is he can play solid defense and make opposing PF work for points.

Smush had bad shooting night but that happens. Sasha is making great strides on defensive end, he's not strong but he is a pest. He usually tries to apply full court or at very least half court press whenever he is in the game. The team just needs to develop another scorer within the team or sign one. Maybe it can be Cook or bynum. I am not saying a scorer that makes 18 ppg. I'm talking about another option that can get 12 or 13 ppg. It looks like Cook can be this guy.

I want a lineup of mihm/brown/odom/kobe/smush. Sasha, George, Cook, and bynum as primary subs. McKie and Walton getting no minutes. Basically a nine man rotation barring injury or serious foul trouble.

the team isn't great, but they have a chance of winning any given night with this squad. At the moment I think they will end up around 45 to 52 wins depending on how hot they can get.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Lets pray Odom will keep taking 15-20 shots a game. I don't care if he miss more than half of it, atleast it will put less presure on kobe. The lakers have the most unconsistant players.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

spiraling said:


> Lets pray Odom will keep taking 15-20 shots a game. I don't care if he miss more than half of it, atleast it will put less presure on kobe. The lakers have the most unconsistant players.


i agree... but im also startingto think we are expecting something out of Odom that isnt him.. he just isnt a scorer... as a scorer i see him honestly as a 3rd option for most teams... theres probly a reason he loves to pass so much


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Didn't David Harrison miss that dunk? 


Brian34Cook said:


> Funniest thing of the night.. Kwame getting posterized..


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The thing is everyone in the triangle besides Kobe becomes a spot up shooter, Lamar is more of a flow in the offense scorer. He needs to hire a shooting coach like Luke Walton, earlier in the season Luke had some nice shots fall for him. If Lamar can get that touch instead of trying to drive to the basket with his left hand. He's be awesome. 



shobe42 said:


> i agree... but im also startingto think we are expecting something out of Odom that isnt him.. he just isnt a scorer... as a scorer i see him honestly as a 3rd option for most teams... theres probly a reason he loves to pass so much


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Didn't David Harrison miss that dunk?


No he posterized Kwame on one of them?


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Didn't David Harrison miss that dunk?


No, but the dunk wasn't smooth.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Didn't David Harrison miss that dunk?



No, he made that one.

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...bacom/recaps/recap_490_indlal.asx&video=blank


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually I dont know what was funnier.. Kobe breaking someone's ankle (that was sick) or Kwame getting posterized :laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Actually I dont know what was funnier.. Kobe breaking someone's ankle (that was sick) or Kwame getting posterized :laugh:


that was siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick 

can someone post a high quality video of kobe's move on freddie?

thanks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

great win! Win number 3 in a row....please lakers lets keep this up


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cook should only be getting 2 minutes a game.. If his first shot goes in, keep him in.. If his first shot doesnt, sit his *** and dont play him. Bynum can bring more offense along with defense and then some..


Doubt Phil will do that since he likes experienced players.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

he steped on his foot. fyi


----------

